# My cat litter trial - Golden Grey v Golden Pine



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I've used Golden Grey or similar for years but was going to give Oko a try as so many liked it on here. However I saw a post by someone (sorry, forgot who it was!) saying Golden Pine was better so I ordered that. I'd already tried Worlds Best a few years ago but didn't like it.

The Pine appeals to me as its lighter - I won't flush it anyway so that side doesn't really bother me.

So for the last 2 days I've had 2 trays with Golden Grey and 2 with Golden Pine.

So far I've only found a few wees in the Pine trays and they were nicely clumped - it might be that they're taking their time to try it rather than them not liking it though. I may have to let the Golden Grey run out before they'll give it a whirl!

Not noticed much treading on the Pine which is good but we'll see what its like when they're using it more.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmmm will be interested to hear the results (I've used Biokats for ages but TBH think I'm converted to GG - although it does track more  the clumping is much better with no little bits falling off )

What is the Golden Pine made of? (I think it might've been Carly who mentioned it the other day)


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Interested in this as well. Used WB for a while now but need to economise. Interested to hear how GP compares to WB


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

It's made from pine  it smells nice, really woody.

I do think its going to track more than golden grey though as its lighter, but we'll see. I'm always going to get some tracking as the cats like to leap from the trays, straight over the mats and straight up the stairs 

Just noticed that there is a Golden White now as well as the Grey - now that could be good if its really white - would show up pink pees straightaway. (I'm a bit UTI obsessed!)


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am using Golden Pine at the moment - it seems to me the same as the CatsBest/OKO one -tracks everywhere but smells nice and is a little bit cheaper. I was intrigued by Carly's post about mixing it with Greencat though to stop the tracking and keep the clumping and will probably try this soon.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

What is Greencat made of? 

I might end up mixing this with their golden grey to make them use it.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I use Golden Pine.

Cheaper than OKO, tracks less (I think so anyway), have never ever had any (bad) odour from it, and clumps well.

OKO also used to leave 'soggy clumps' in their trousers if they got a bit low, _never _found that with Golden Pine.

It _is_ flushable if you need that, but we can't flush ours anyway, whatever we use.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I use Golden Pine.
> 
> Cheaper than OKO, tracks less (I think so anyway), have never ever had any (bad) odour from it, and clumps well.
> 
> ...


Where do you get it from?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Zooplus 

Golden Grey Cat Litter: on Sale now at zooplus: Golden Pine Cat Litter


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Green cat is corn based

GREENCAT LITTER --- Purrsonal Touch

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/292024-greencat-litter.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/346703-litter-recommendations.html

McW - you must just have tidy cats!  My lot get it in their tails (dry) and then wave them about in the breeze, which I suppose isn't tracking but has a similar effect


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

My lot tidy?? :lol:

It does still track - just not as much as OKO


----------

